# Brauche dringend Rat! Wlan-Sicherheit / Abmahnung

## c0balt

Hi,

ich habe kürzlich eine Abmahnung wegen angeblicher Urheberrechtsverletzung an einem Pornofilm bekommen.

Forderung 650€ + 25.000€ Anwaltskosten (U+C Rechtsanwälte)

Ich hab den Film allerdings nicht runtergeladen, bissl Recherche ergab das anscheinend viele Leute zu Unrecht solche Abmahnungen bekommen.

Modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung ist auf dem Weg.

Auf jeden Fall, ich bin seit einiger Zeit aus dieser ganzen IT-Sache raus und kenne mich nichtmehr wirklich aus.

Ich dachte mein Wlan wäre sicher (WPA+WPA2). 

Aber grade habe ich mal bissl die Konfiguration durchstöbert und dabei fiel mir auf das ein PC an meinem WLAN angemeldet ist denn ich nicht kenne!

Die Datenrate ist etwas niedriger als bei mir, was denk ich mal drauf schließen lässt das der etwas weiter weg ist...

Jetzt habe ich ein paar Fragen:

1. Habe ich irgendeine Pflicht verletzt mein Wlan zu sichern? Wie gesagt WPA+WPA2 mit 16-stelligem Key läuft.

2. Kann ich irgendwie rausfinden wer das ist bzw. kann ich irgendwie dokumentieren das jemand auf mein gesichertes WLAN zugegriffen hat!?

3. Sollte ich sofort einen neuen, diesmal 63-stelligen, Key einstellen? Oder verbau ich mir damit die Chance das irgendwie zu dokumentieren?!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Ich würde an deiner Stelle so vorgehen.

1. MAC Adresse und alle Daten die du über den Rechner hast notieren. Am besten auch nen Screenshot von der Router Seite wo der Rechner zu sehen ist und von der Seite mit dein Eintsllungen machen.

2. WPA+WPA2 auf reines WPA2 mit AES umstellen. Es sollte keine Geräte mehr geben die das nicht können. Es seiden sie sind uralt.

3. Neues Passwort vergeben. http://www.gaijin.at/olspwgen.php In dem Dropdown einfach WPA2-Schlüssel auswählen. Ich notiere die immer auf einen Postit und klebe sie auf den Router. Wer bis zu dem Zettel kommt braucht das Passwort nicht mehr.

4. Dringend einen Anwalt aufsuchen der sich mit sowas gut auskennt.

Sebastian

----------

## schmutzfinger

Wer in ein WPA2 Netz einbricht hat wahrscheinlich seine MAC geändert. Ich würde mit kismet oder wireshark den Traffic loggen und später analysieren. Wenn der Einbrechner dumm genug ist ist da unverschlüsselter Traffic dabei, mit dem ihn identifizieren kann. (IRC, icq, foren etc..)

Wenn du heute noch dein Passwort änderst dann hast du keine große Chance rauszufinden wer das ist.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Neues Passwort vergeben. http://www.gaijin.at/olspwgen.php In dem Dropdown einfach WPA2-Schlüssel auswählen. Ich notiere die immer auf einen Postit und klebe sie auf den Router. Wer bis zu dem Zettel kommt braucht das Passwort nicht mehr. 

 

Passwortgeneratoren sind toll. Aber Passwörter und Schlüssel generiert man doch am besten selbst. -> app-admin/pwgen

----------

## papahuhn

Darf man interessehalber den angeblichen Vertriebsweg des Filmes erfahren?

----------

## c0balt

argh, sry, falscher alarm... man kann so oft sagen "gebt den wlan key nicht weiter" wie man will...

als quelle war torrent angegeben (die infos in der abmahnung waren aber spärlich, keine hashes etc)

imho frei erfunden, dreiste abzockmasche...

anwalt ist im spiel, mehr als ne modifizierte UE verschicken konnte der jetzt aber auch nicht machen...

ich hab gelsen die leute sind bekannt dafür dann gleich mehrere Abmahnungen wegen verschiedener urheberrechtsverletzungen rauszuschicken.

Wenn wieder eine kommt ignorieren oder jedesmal ne modifizierte UE verschicken?

----------

## ScytheMan

 *c0balt wrote:*   

> argh, sry, falscher alarm... man kann so oft sagen "gebt den wlan key nicht weiter" wie man will...
> 
> 

 

hier hilft ne feste mac adress tabelle. Wenn dann jemand weitere Geräte anschließen will, muss er dich erst um einen Eintrag bitten.

Dann bringt auch der WLAN Key nichts.

Als "Provider" sollte dir der Aufwand den Stress wert sein.

----------

## sirro

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> hier hilft ne feste mac adress tabelle. Wenn dann jemand weitere Geräte anschließen will, muss er dich erst um einen Eintrag bitten.
> 
> Dann bringt auch der WLAN Key nichts.

 

Doch mit dem Key liest er den Netzwerk-Verkehr mit und guckt welche MAC-Adressen da so zugriff haben. Dann wird die eigene Adresse darauf geändert und es kann losgehen.

Diese MAC-Filter bringen quasi nix.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich würde die ganze Sache einfach ignorieren. Entweder kam der Brief per Einschreiben oder er ist verloren gegangen! Dein Anwalt sieht das vielleicht anders aber der verdient dabei auch Geld.

Auch ein MAC-Filter bringt gegen einen Angriff nicht wirklich viel. Eine MAC kann man einfach ändern und als Angreifer weiß man welche MACs gehen.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

>  *c0balt wrote:*   argh, sry, falscher alarm... man kann so oft sagen "gebt den wlan key nicht weiter" wie man will...
> 
>  
> 
> hier hilft ne feste mac adress tabelle. Wenn dann jemand weitere Geräte anschließen will, muss er dich erst um einen Eintrag bitten.
> ...

 

das ist auch noch bei weitem keine sichere Lösung. als Angreifer ist der nächste schritt die mac eines verbundenen clients zu sniffen und sich diese zu geben. das sniffen lässt sich sehr leicht per kismet oder airodump-ng bewerkstelligen. wirklich sicher bist du da nur mit einer wpa-2 enterprise/radius lösung. das können die meisten SOHO wlan APs aber nicht! wer ganz paranoid ist richtet auch noch ein openVPN ein und gibt nur den gewollten usern das Zertifikat. Sicherheit wird hier mit Einrichtungsaufwand für jeden client bezahlt.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Ich würde die ganze Sache einfach ignorieren. Entweder kam der Brief per Einschreiben oder er ist verloren gegangen! Dein Anwalt sieht das vielleicht anders aber der verdient dabei auch Geld.

 

Auch wenn ich Dir in der Sache eigentlich recht gebe, halte ich es für sehr gefährlich, solche anwaltlichen Schreiben kommentarlos zu ignorieren. Man sollte sich in schriftlichen Fällen immer anwaltliche Rückendeckung holen ... und wenn mein Anwalt sagt, ich kann es ignorieren, dann tu ich das ... vorher nicht.

Ich denke in den letzten Woche auch öfter mal daran, mir wieder eine Rechtschutzversicherung zuzulegen. Andererseits kostet 'ne anwaltliche Auskunft auch nicht gleich die Welt ...

----------

## manuels

Ganz aktuell habe ich diesen Rat eines Anwalts auf ZDF gefunden:

Dieser sagt u.a. ausdrücklich, dass man IMMER auf so eine Abmahnung reagieren muss!

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

>  *c0balt wrote:*   argh, sry, falscher alarm... man kann so oft sagen "gebt den wlan key nicht weiter" wie man will...
> 
>  
> 
> hier hilft ne feste mac adress tabelle. Wenn dann jemand weitere Geräte anschließen will, muss er dich erst um einen Eintrag bitten.
> ...

 

1) Bisschen airodump

2) Gucken welche Clients zum AP verbinden

3) Mit MACChanger die MAC Adresse ändern

4) Macfilter umgangen

Am sichersten ist noch immer WPA2 mit AES und nem sehr starken PWD.

Mittlerweile würd ich nicht mal mehr Passwörtern unter 40 Zeichen trauen...

Pyrit o.ä. + Highend Grakas im SLI Verbund = Evil

----------

## manuels

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Am sichersten ist noch immer WPA2 mit AES und nem sehr starken PWD.

 Nach Wikipedia ist das Passwort unabhängig vom ASCII-Passwort immer 256 Bit lang.

Somit erübrigt sich die Wahl eines sehr langen Passworts.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *ScytheMan wrote:*   hier hilft ne feste mac adress tabelle. Wenn dann jemand weitere Geräte anschließen will, muss er dich erst um einen Eintrag bitten.
> 
> Dann bringt auch der WLAN Key nichts. 
> 
> Doch mit dem Key liest er den Netzwerk-Verkehr mit und guckt welche MAC-Adressen da so zugriff haben. Dann wird die eigene Adresse darauf geändert und es kann losgehen.
> ...

 

mir ist klar, dass sich mac adressen ändern lassen und ein MAC Filter wirkungslos ist.

es klang nur so "argh falscher alarm" als hätte $unbedarfter_mitnutzer das $bestem_freund_mit_geringen_technischen_kenntnissen gegeben, und dieser hätte dann $böse_dinge gedownloaded. 

diese leute sperrt man dann schon mal aus.

----------

## Necoro

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Am sichersten ist noch immer WPA2 mit AES und nem sehr starken PWD. Nach Wikipedia ist das Passwort unabhängig vom ASCII-Passwort immer 256 Bit lang.

 

Weiterlesen  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Shared-key WPA remains vulnerable to password cracking attacks if users rely on a weak passphrase

 

----------

## manuels

Natürlich, nimmt man ein Passphrase und weiß das der Angreifer (oder nimmt es naheliegenderweise an), ist man mit einem schlechten Passphrase schlecht beraten.

----------

## volvo

 *c0balt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Habe ich irgendeine Pflicht verletzt mein Wlan zu sichern? Wie gesagt WPA+WPA2 mit 16-stelligem Key läuft.
> 
> 

 

Nach Urteil des Gerichts hast Du Dein Wlan nach aktuellen Möglichkeiten zu sichern (WPA zählt hier nur noch bedingt) ergo WPA2 dann kann Dir das Gericht nichts.

Sollte dem nicht so sein Haftest Du als Anschlussinhaber für dritte. Selbst habe ich leider Erfahrung damit machen müssen und eine Modifizierte Erklärung abgegeben. Leider dürfen sich die Kläger den Gerichtsstand selbst wählen und die suchen sich ein Amtsgericht aus was Abmahnungsfreundlich ist meist weit weg. Das Programm welches von den Abmahnern genutzt wird wurde aber schon oft komplett Abgelehnt da die Funktionstüchtigkeit nicht geprüft werden kann.

Liebe Grüße

Volvo

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Hier mal 2 links. Vielleicht ist dein Abzocker ja bekannt.

http://abmahnwelle.de

http://www.abmahnwarner.de

MfG

----------

## toralf

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Am sichersten ist noch immer WPA2 mit AES und nem sehr starken PWD. Nach Wikipedia ist das Passwort unabhängig vom ASCII-Passwort immer 256 Bit lang.
> 
> Somit erübrigt sich die Wahl eines sehr langen Passworts.

 Länge ist - in diesem Fall - wirklich nicht alles, es kommt auch auf die Stärke an.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*    *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Am sichersten ist noch immer WPA2 mit AES und nem sehr starken PWD. Nach Wikipedia ist das Passwort unabhängig vom ASCII-Passwort immer 256 Bit lang.
> 
> Somit erübrigt sich die Wahl eines sehr langen Passworts. Länge ist - in diesem Fall - wirklich nicht alles, es kommt auch auf die Stärke an.

 

Mir ist schleierhaft wieso es jetzt um die "länge" geht wenn ich von der "stärke" sprach  :Smile: 

Sehr starkes pwd  und traue keinem pwd unter 40 zeichen  :Smile: 

Das heisst für mich zumindest min. AlphaNum (gross/klein) und min. 40 Zeichen bzw stellen zumindest beim Wlan  :Smile: 

Und wer glaubt ein schwaches PWD würde keinen Unterschied machen soll mal den Handshake abfangen und mit John oder besser Pyrit (sofern schnelle GPU) rumwerkeln....  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich würde in dem Fall auch versuchen Ruhe zu bewahren. Du hast nichts verbotenes getan (hoffentlich) und die Beweißlage ist relativ dürftig. Natürlich muss man seinen WLAN-Zugang absichern seit diesem neuen Gesetz aber mit WPA, WPA2 bist du was dies betrifft "fein raus".

Es wird sehr wahrscheinlich 90% nicht darauf hinaus laufen das du die Gelder bezahlen musst, wenn die nächsten Schritte eingeleitet werden. Spätestens wenn du bei der zivil-gerichtlichen Einigung (die sehr viele Kilometer von deinem Wohnort entfernt ist, das hat den Vorteil für die Mahner das der Beschuldigte nicht erscheint) - auftauchst wird der Anspruch fallen gelassen.

Zum Thema Loggin:

Ich würde nichts aufzeichnen, natürlich kannst du einiges im Rahmen einer Netzwerküberprüfung durchaus zufällig herausfinden. Wenn ich mich aber an die Diskussionen, welche kurz nach dem letzten Gesetzesurteil (Verbraucher ist verpflichtet sein WLAN abzusichern) durch die Presse ging, richtig erinnere begeht man eine Straftat wenn man Netzwerk-Inhalte mitschneidet (loggt) die nicht an dich adressiert sind (Datenschutz und so).  Daher würde ich die Idee des Loggings zur Beweisführung verwerfen. Auch haben die Logs keinen direkten Rechtlichen Wert da sie sich manipulieren lassen. Wer jetzt denkt, ja aber dann können mich die Loggings doch auch nicht vor Gericht gegen ein Verstoß des Datenschutzes oder Computerausspähung bezichtigen hat vergessen das er quasi ein Schuldeingeständnis macht wenn er sagt: "Aber ich hab hier die Beweise das Herr/Frau Sniff_mich_nicht meinen WLAN-Account missbrauchte".

Für die Zukunft: Empfehle ich einen Router der dir auf dem Desktop anzeigt wie viele Rechner/Traffic sich in deinem WLAN tummeln. Oder einen Tagesbericht erstellt und dir zusendet. Solltest du eine Abweichung bemerken kannst du deinen Zugang verändern um ihn auszusperren.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also ich verwende WPA2+AES mit statischem DHCP (MAC->IP, nicht-gelistete MAC->keine Verbindung) und versteckter SSID. Mein Passwort hat 31 Zeichen aus Klein-/Großbuchstaben, Ziffern und Sonderzeichen. Achja: Ich ziehe generell den Strom vom Router ab wenn das INet nicht gebraucht wird.  :Wink:  Wenn das vor irgendeinem Gericht nicht ausreicht, weiß ich auch nicht mehr. 

Eine Sache fällt mir gerade ein: Wenn ein unbekannter Rechner an deinem WLan hängt, dann muss dieser doch auch eine IP-Adresse haben. Hat derjenige vielleicht freigegebene Ordner?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## manuels

Das mit dem statischen DHCP bringt meines Erachtens nichts. Dann weißt man sich halt selber eine IP-Nummer zu, ohne DHCP zu nutzen.

Ansonsten ist das mit dem Stromrausziehen sehr vorbildlich (aber mir zu umständlich)

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, den Stromstecker zu ziehen ist mir auch zu umständlich, genauso, wie das vielzeichige Passwort regelmäßig zu ändern. Da muss ich nämlich nur nur Router und Notebook ändern, sondern auch zwei weitere Notebooks, zwei stationäre WLAN-Radios, drei Handys und die XBOX. Und speziell an alten Handys, stationären WLAN-Radios und an der XBOX ist die Eingabe kompletter Passwörter über alle Maßen nervig.

----------

## strangerthandreams

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Am sichersten ist noch immer WPA2 mit AES und nem sehr starken PWD. Nach Wikipedia ist das Passwort unabhängig vom ASCII-Passwort immer 256 Bit lang.
> 
> Somit erübrigt sich die Wahl eines sehr langen Passworts.

 

Das Passwort zum eigentlichen Verschlüsseln der Verbindung wird aus der Passphrase (PreSharedKey) abgeleitet d.h. durch eine Hash-Funktion gejagt. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass das Passwort zum Verschlüsseln niemals sicherer ist, dass der PreSharedKey. Wenn der PSK aus nur einem Buchstaben besteht, dann ist das ganze sehr unsicher, obwohl die Kommunikation mit 256-Bit abgesichert ist.

----------

